# Brooklyn: Pick your own red raspberries



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

BROOKLYN -- There is a bumper crop of red raspberries at Rosby Farms ready to be picked.









More...


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

and big daddy narrated the story on the news this am. in another year he will no doubt be doing the weather reports. then they will be reliable.


----------

